
RFC 6919 – Further Key Words for Use in RFCs (incl. “REALLY SHOULD NOT”) (2013) - Tomte
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6919#page-3
======
pavement
See also:

[https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2119.txt](https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2119.txt)
(1997)

